# Surf fishing at Jekyll Island (help)



## Spinnerbait Nate (May 8, 2010)

Headed to Jekyll Island at the end of the month with the family. I plan to do some surf fishing, are there any tips that you would not mind sharing? 
Is the fishing any good at the pond on the island?


----------



## jamrens (May 8, 2010)

all i can tell you is this.. Go to the pier and park.. Look to your left and you will see a small walking bridge. Get some small spinning gear with a float and and some shrimp and get on the bridge and fish the right side of the creek i seen a bunch of sheeps head out there 2 weekends ago.. other that get some pogies ( pm richie i am sure he has some frozen ones) then go to the beach and try to get ahold of some bull reds. other than that i am sure you can get sharked without even trying.. Poping corks with shrmp around the jettys will work good.

WHit


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (May 8, 2010)

thanks man i will try the shrimp thing.


----------



## jamrens (May 8, 2010)

we walked down there to take some pics and he was catching them left and right.. Hollar at razor1 he lives close and migh be able to help more than i can..


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (May 8, 2010)

can i use frozen shrimp?


----------



## jamrens (May 8, 2010)

i am sure you can but fresh is always better you can get fresh shrimp at any bait store ..


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (May 8, 2010)

10-4 thanks


----------



## jamrens (May 8, 2010)

not a problem thats what we are here for..


----------

